# Male GSD House Dog



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

This is a 6 year old male, he is housebroken, crate trained. He is a very clean dog. Since I have had him he is living in a kennel and is also clean in the kennel and completely non-destructive. Located in South-Central Michigan. 

Thus guy is an easy keeper, no health issues, always has good stools. He was raised with three children. His owners had to leave their home and move into an apartment and could no longer keep him. He knows basic commands: sit, down, walks nicely on leash, speak. He is neutered and up to date on his shots. 

He misses having a family and does not like living in a kennel.

This is a dog that could move right in and be a great companion! Please spread the word so we can find a new home for this big-guy.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump-what a handsome boy!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

*Thank you Leslie*

Thank you for the bump Leslie


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

*Southern Michigan Rescue GSD*

I forgot to list my location: south-Central Michigan, 40 mile north of the Indiana border.


----------



## Vrettasta (Nov 23, 2010)

Ah! If only I could have another dog. I am only about an hr from your location. He is very handsome!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How is he with other dogs and cats?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

julie, would this boy be a good match for a senior citizen? how do you feel about adopting a dog of his age, size, and demeanor to a senior? thanks, k

reason i'm asking is i have a friend who recently lost a male sheppie, it's not for me, lololol....

also, did i miss it, is he neutered?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

katieliz said:


> also, did i miss it, is he neutered?


Neutered and up to date on shots


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yup, i missed it...thanks!


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

*Senior home would be great!*



katieliz said:


> julie, would this boy be a good match for a senior citizen? how do you feel about adopting a dog of his age, size, and demeanor to a senior? thanks, k
> 
> reason i'm asking is i have a friend who recently lost a male sheppie, it's not for me, lololol....
> 
> also, did i miss it, is he neutered?


Sorry I didn't answer your questions sooner... only get to pop in once in a while.

I think this guy would be super with a senior! 

He is neutered, house-broke, crate-trained, knows sit, down, stay, speak. He is a very clean dog and a very easy keeper.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

julie, is this boy (what's his name, btw), still available?


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

What a lovely boy! He sounds like exactly what we're looking for. Is he still available, and if so, would there be a way to transport him to New Hampshire?


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

If he's good with kids and cats and we could find a way to transport to somewhere within a 3 hour drive or so from Jacksonville, FL we would want him.


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

What a handsome boy. Bump for him...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

hi again julie, just wanted to let you know that my senior citizen who was interested in this guy adopted a sweet sheppie from michigan humane society a few days ago. i know you'll find him a great home.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I think Julie is out of the country right now, I'm sure she will respond once she gets back.


----------



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Bailey has found a new home! From his new owner: 


I just wanted to let you know that Bailey is doing very well. He's adjusted to my house/routine, and he's a very loyal dog and already quite bonded to me. He's sleeping next to me right now as I'm typing.  We go on walks at least twice daily, and that's definitely his favorite thing to do! I also take him pretty much everywhere that dogs are allowed, because he loves car rides. I took him to my parents' house over break and he was sometimes a bit aggressive towards my family dog (who is 100% submissive), but keeping food/treats away while they were with each other almost solved the situation (he still bared his teeth once in a while, so I had to always watch them, but they were mostly good together). I've decided to live with my brother this summer instead of my parents to avoid any dog problems when I'm at work. Besides the small aggression issue, I've had no problems with him! He's got along with every person I've introduced him too, and like you said he's quite clean. We've been working on his training and he's starting to obey me very well, even without treats--although we still need work in distracting situations. I also took him to the vet for a check-up, and she said he's very healthy. Thank you so much for fostering him and giving him to me; I feel very lucky to have such a wonderful companion!


----------

